# Update on Casper



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here he is this morning:









Here he is lying on top me in the chair. His personality is starting to show. The first few days he was so quiet, but he has found his voice He loves barking. He seems to be adjusting quite well. He remain calm when I go to work. He greets me when I get home and he sees me off. He is starting to getting into a routine. He explores, sleeps, looks out the door, etc. He is not using hie ramp to get up on the couch, though uses it sometimes to get down. He loves playing, especially fetch - he will play until I stop. He loves laying up here on my chair and begs to come up when I sit down.

Potty training is coming along. Since he is a leg lifter, I put a pee pad against the shower and extend it up along the lip. I take him into the bathroom and close the door and he pees. He is not a 100 % reliable, yet, so when he is on the floor he has his belly bands, but they are normally dry. He has also stopped marking.

He is a chow hound and will try and steal food from your plate if you are careful. He is a sweet little boy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

He looks like he is really a sweety. Enjoy!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Walter Casper is adorable. He looks so happy! I am so glad to hear that things are going well.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is having some issues learning commands. He responds better to commands in Korean than in English. He can be stubborn.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like he is settling in beautifully. So happy for you Walter.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh! What a sweet little face! I am glad to hear he is continuing to adjust---such big changes for both of you. Great news on no marking. Belly bands can be our best friends.

This week I have had to leave my 2 a lot as Lisi goes bonkers over the baby & barks to get at him. Mom is trying to sleep as she is up often in the night. I resorted to having to leave them home---sometimes w/Dwt. sometimes alone---depending. The other night we came home to a belly band ripped off & pad ripped into a million shreds! It showed me how stressed he is---he hates wearing the band. Now I try not to leave them long, & to leave them downstairs w/the tv running. It has helped a bit, but I feel torn in 2 different directions.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Oh! What a sweet little face! I am glad to hear he is continuing to adjust---such big changes for both of you. Great news on no marking. Belly bands can be our best friends.
> 
> This week I have had to leave my 2 a lot as Lisi goes bonkers over the baby & barks to get at him. Mom is trying to sleep as she is up often in the night. I resorted to having to leave them home---sometimes w/Dwt. sometimes alone---depending. The other night we came home to a belly band ripped off & pad ripped into a million shreds! It showed me how stressed he is---he hates wearing the band. Now I try not to leave them long, & to leave them downstairs w/the tv running. It has helped a bit, but I feel torn in 2 different directions.


I am sorry L and K are so stressed. I worried so much that Casper would be stressed when I go to work. Luck was so laid back. But Casper is fine. We use washable bands. Casper does not seem to mind them. He is also a good sleeper at night, except he kicks when he is dreaming. 

How is your daughter doing and the little one?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:heart::heart::tender: oh Walter look at that face:wub:
Lorin and I couldn't be more happier for you dear friend 
You are doing amazing job with Casp, it hasn't been that long since you welcomed him home.
He really seems like such a good boy, when you mentioned about Casper kicking while asleep I had to smile, I wonder what he is dreaming about 

Geneva sits next to me on her butt, when she falls asleep she lays on my arm, and my arm goes asleep :w00t:
She twitches and barks in her sleep :HistericalSmiley:

Isn't it wonderful to have their warm bodies next to us:wub:
I remember how I prayed for this, I count my blessings for sure


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> He responds better to commands in Korean than in English.



Just curious Walter: I know Casper comes from a Korean decent but were they taking to him in Korean? Who is his breeder? Are they Koreans? Just wondering.:mellow:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> I am sorry L and K are so stressed. I worried so much that Casper would be stressed when I go to work. Luck was so laid back. But Casper is fine. We use washable bands. Casper does not seem to mind them. He is also a good sleeper at night, except he kicks when he is dreaming.
> 
> How is your daughter doing and the little one?


It is a week today that little Sven blinked his eyes & ended up in our family! Today we arranged for a photographer to come to their home w/grandparents & mimosas to do a journalistic shooting (as opposed to cutesy). Then we went to New Salem for cider & donuts---enjoying a bit of the local culture. Such a great experience. . . . except that K & L were home waiting for us to "rescue" them. The only thing (which never even crossed my mind ahead of time) they could destroy was the label off their water bottle!:HistericalSmiley: They ripped it off & into a few shreds! Dwt. & I skipped dinner w/the family & came home to spend time w/them. 
Mom & baby are "adjusting." I have decided to stay on an extra week to help out---the others will all leave Wed. & I will move into their basement to play Nana. On Tues. night we will celebrate Thanksgiving together --- we have a lot for which to be thankful! :wub:

I am thrilled little Casper is so chill---I LOVE that picture of him on your lap.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Piccolina said:


> Just curious Walter: I know Casper comes from a Korean decent but were they taking to him in Korean? Who is his breeder? Are they Koreans? Just wondering.:mellow:


Sammy,

He was bred by So HyangKim - all of her dogs have Angela White in their name. He was a Korean champion and when he was 19 months, he was brought over to the US by several breeders to improve their lines. He lived with Katherine of Adura and became a US champion. He retired and came to live with me. So he spent his first year and a half in Korean. So HyangKim has some of the most beautiful dogs. I do not do facebook but her page is at: https://m.facebook.com/maltesekr . She has pictures of her show dogs there. I doubt if she will ever see this post, but if she does, I would love to know more about Casper's early life. She and Katherine did an amazing job of raising such a sweet little boy. Everyone who meets him describe him as a gentle soul - barky but a gentle soul. I could not have asked for a sweeter baby to fill my heart after Luck passed. Now, if he would stop smacking me in the face to tell me he wants something, I would be even happier.

It is amazing how he stood at attention when he heard Korean and he does respond more a female voice.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi, I am so happy for you - you must be in seventh heaven with Sven. Now it would only be local culture this time of year if it were apple cider donuts with a granulated sugar coating. You really should try fresh maple candies - real ones are made with maple syrup and nothing else. Enjoy your early Thanksgiving in MA, how can you get more authentic than that?

It is funny Lucky and Jamie used to ignore each other. But Casper and Jamie go nose to nose and nose to butt all the time. Casper is not jealous of other dogs. Except when hears a strange noise, he is just chilled all the time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Sandi, I am so happy for you - you must be in seventh heaven with Sven. Now it would only be local culture this time of year if it were apple cider donuts with a granulated sugar coating. You really should try fresh maple candies - real ones are made with maple syrup and nothing else. Enjoy your early Thanksgiving in MA, how can you get more authentic than that?
> 
> It is funny Lucky and Jamie used to ignore each other. But Casper and Jamie go nose to nose and nose to butt all the time. Casper is not jealous of other dogs. Except when hears a strange noise, he is just chilled all the time.



I had the hard cider---shared w/Dwt. --- had raspberry in it---yummy. I tried 3 others but his was my fav. I eat GF so could not do donuts---others said it was good--old fashion cake donuts w/cinnamon/sugar coating. 
Where can I find the fresh maple candies---will search this coming week.
Maybe we should get Casper & Lisi together so he can teach an old dog new tricks---she is not chill.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Not to hijack this thread but think I found my answer on google w/Sugar Shack Hadley.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The South Hadley Sugar Shack is close to you. if you want the real West Mass experience take apple cider warm it with cinnamon sticks, and an orange with cloves stuck into it. Mulled cider is just so perfect for these cold nights. I could drink it all night. Let me know what you think about maple candy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like European gluh wein w/juice instead of wine! 
I will let you know if I catch a minute to go there (S Shack). I had a huge nightmare last night as I ate ice-cream around 9:00. It is scary & Dwt. has to wake me as I am screaming in my sleep. Pups are not sure what to make of it either.:smpullhair::smscare2::smstarz:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

So........ Walter, how did you hear about Casper being available?

Eventually I was thinking of getting a retiree and am curious how do you know where to find them?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good question Sammy. I had known when Luck passed, that I wanted a more mature dog - around 4-6. So it was between a retiree and a rescue. I was leaning toward a rescue. I had contacted Sue and she was such a sweetheart looking for the perfect dog but with rescues it takes time. She was so sweet and supportive the entire time, but I felt so lonely, so I decided to write to breeders in the NE. Did not hear anything back from them. Paula got Geneva from Katherine as a retiree. She told me about Casper. Katherine and I corresponded back and forth to see if Casper would be right. My only concerns were he was not pee pad trained and how far he was from me. I explained I was looking locally and at rescues; she told me she would let me know if anyone else expressed interest in Casper. I kept looking at his picture and one afternoon I was watching a game show on TV and the answer to the question was Casper. So I took that as a sign and wrote Katherine and told her I wanted to adopt him.

I would say look at breeder Websites. I went through the AMA responsible breeder's list. For me it was really word of mouth. So glad I have this little angel living with me.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like Casper is settling in well. Enjoy the new little one.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Walter, it is so fascinating how we get our cues.......:aktion033:


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Ay Walter this update makes me so happy!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so happy for you & Casper.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So glad Casper is doing so well! His granddaughter is getting very mischievous! We have lots of training to do!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry - he is stubborn but sweet. He is a food thief - he will literally try and take things out of your mouth! He does funny little things. He will not go over and eat newspapers, but if I reading a newspaper, he will try and nibble on it. When I try to pick him up he circles around me - faster and faster. It is like picking up the flash. And ... the face slapping to get my attention.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That is all so cute, Casper!
I have been wondering how his eating is going, Walter? Is he adjusted to his new menu choices? Has he grown fonder of ice-cream?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> That is all so cute, Casper!
> I have been wondering how his eating is going, Walter? Is he adjusted to his new menu choices? Has he grown fonder of ice-cream?


He loves ice cream and yes, he really likes a variety of foods. He gets excited when I say do you want to eat, are you hungry or how about ice cream. His favorite are crackers, bread, rolls, popcorn, pretzel, cereal and the like, but he really like kale and potatoes, occasionally apples, carrots and string cheese. He is a chow hound. I am keeping him on rc Maltese with a little Halo mixed in. Eating is not a problem - removing your hands fast enough so you don't lose a finger - that is the problem. No he does not bite, but he gobbles up his food right away. I put the food in his dish and by the time I get back from the kitchen with fresh water, his food is gone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We will have to nick-name him "Casper the Carburetor":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I am happy to hear that he is food motivated after the initial concerns. He was probably just settling in. My 2 eat like that as though starving---regardless of how much they get!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Walter, I love how you decided to get him from watching tv and received a sign, plus it was a connection with Paula, and you know how well worked our for her. Glad it all turned out great.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Brenda. Here he is tonight.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, that darling face!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks, he looks great in red; everyone says it pops on him.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Casper looks so stylin in his red sweater! I am so happy to hear what great pals y'all are. I love Casper; he has always loved people and attention.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Look at that boy!!:wub::wub: I love the red on him!!! So glad he's opening up more of his personality every day with you, Walter.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg, Walter...you adopted another baby? Congratulations 💐💕🥰
So cute! Glad he is doing well. I’m so happy for you.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Here he is this morning:
> 
> View attachment 258600
> 
> ...


What a sweet face


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He looks sweet Walter, especially in his red sweater.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy you adopted another baby..
I know Lucky is happy knowing you have someone to help you heal..and to not be alone..

He's adorable... I'm sorry I missed the post on adding him to your family..


----------

